

Ask HN: Agency won't pay; site live. Copyright? - badclient

I was hired by an agency to work on a project for their client. Everyone is happy with my work on the record and the site is live and operational.<p>However I have gotten the ultimate runaround as far as getting paid for any of my work. At this point, I am seriously considering getting a lawyer. Meanwhile, does anyone know if I may have a legit claim to request the agency, the main client and the host to pull down the site because significant portions of it(60-80%) are operational only because of my code or fixes.  The signed contract says nothing about copyright transfer though I've heard by default your work belongs to you until you explicitly transfer rights.
======
ltamake
I'd go to a lawyer. If you have a signed contract and can prove that they
agreed to pay, you can win in court. But firstly, if you haven't already, send
a cease and desist letter to them, mentioning the contract and that you will
take the matter to court if they do not cooperate. I've been in this kind of
trouble before and a C&D usually does the trick (as companies are intimidated
by lawsuits).

Also, try sending a DMCA takedown notice to the host, notifying them of your
situation. They might pull the website in question.

------
brudgers
<IANAL>Depending on the amount owed and the geography, the easiest thing to do
may be to file a suit in small claims court</IANAL> assuming you are in the
US.

Your contract should indicate what jurisdiction's laws are applicable, have a
clause for termination, and another for dispute resolution.

A retainer to be applied to final payment is something I have found helpful -
doing the last bit without another check coming doesn't suck as badly as doing
the whole thing and then not getting a check.

------
ScottBurson
_The signed contract says nothing about copyright transfer though I've heard
by default your work belongs to you until you explicitly transfer rights._

Even if the contract did say something about copyright transfer (as it
probably should), they don't receive those rights until they pay you. You
absolutely have the right to shut them down.

IANAL, though. You should see one if it has been more than 90 days since you
delivered the work.

